#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  quiz: which chakra is most powerful for you?

## chronazon

I put this in the divinition section in hopes of seeing perhaps a computer based divination/occult software discussion place open up in the forum

it would be interesting to see a quiz with life path based results based on your astrological sign and where the planets are/will be and your current temperment. 

here is a quiz for finding out which chakra is dominent for you. 
Which chakra is the most powerful for you? - Quiz | Get More Quizzes at Quizilla
my results:
Third Eye Chakra/Brow Chakra
Location: Center of the forehead 
Colour: Indigo
Element: Inner Sound, the sound one hears inside that does not depend upon events outside. 
Sense: Extra Sensory Perception, all of the inner senses corresponding to the outer senses, which together are considered spirit-to-spirit communication.
Planet: Moon
Metal: Silver
Crystals: Lapis Lazuli, Sapphire, Turquoise, Amethyst, Purple Flourite, Moonstone, Azurite
Musical Note: G
Sacred Truth: Seek only the truth.
Deity: Rahatiel
It is related to the act of seeing, both physically and intuitively. As such it opens our psychic faculties and our understanding of archetypal levels. When healthy it allows us to see clearly, in effect, letting us "see the big picture."

----------


## Lady Dunsany

This is mine and it is right. My weakest chakra is my throat chakra as it is always clogged. Good quiz.



Which chakra is the most powerful for you

Created by 42SixesSesh

Tagged:
chakras

8 other people got this result! That's 11%
View all results Take another quiz!
Your Result

1152205320_tschakra07.gif
Crown Chakra/Nirvana Chakra
Location: Top of the head
Colour: Violet
Element: Space; Inner Light, which is what one experiences when they are in the deepest part of their being, as a point of consciousness glowing with intelligence.
Sense: Sense of empathy, unity, experiencing another person's experience as if you were inside them, being them.
Planet: Mercury
Metal: Mercury
Crystals: Amber, Diamond, Moldavite, Clear Quartz, Amethyst
Musical Note: F
Sacred Truth: Live in the present moment.
Deity: Raziel
This is the crown chakra that relates to consciousness as pure awareness. It is our connection to the greater world beyond, to a timeless, spaceless place of all-knowing. When developed, this chakra brings us knowledge, wisdom, understanding, spiritual connection, and bliss.

----------


## chronazon

I have found that pressure point self massage is good for all chakra blocks. 
try pushing on the clogged parts of your neck and around your head, and flexing your head and neck just like the chiropracter
alternate in blowing out your ears with your nose plugged and clearing the pressure. 

also I must reccomend to everyone:
pau d'arco is a great plant and is anti viral parasitical fungal microbal, bacterial anti cancer and more. it is a wood bark from south america and. I have got it to the point where at times it feels like my brain is floating in cold clean water and not compressed and bogged down. everyone is built out of parasites, chlorophyll parasites like dinosaurs form all plant geometry. and I have also sometimes felt fragmented and disoriented from this plant and the tremendous progress I have made with it. 
the squares who don't believe in kundalini yoga don't realize that once these things are defeated, then the natural currents flow free, we still materially exist, although I haven't quite been good enough in my kundalini study.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Thank You. I have tumours on my thyroid which was just found and I believe it is due to the throat chakra problems also. The chiefs of my order also think the two go together. I have gone to various holistic practitioners I am a ND myself and it is always the throat. I guess it is what I have to clear up in this lifetime. It is my goal.

----------


## chanel

Heart Chakra 
Location: Center of the chest 
Colour: Green
Element: Air
Sense: Touch
Planet: Sun 
Metal: Gold 
Crystals: Malachite, Emerald, Rose Quartz, Jade, Peridot, Aventurine
Musical Note: B
Sacred Truth: Love is divine power.
Deity: Anael
This chakra is called the heart chakra and is the middle chakra in a system of seven. It is related to love and is the integrator of opposites in the psyche: mind and body, male and female, persona and shadow, ego and unity. A healthy fourth chakra allows us to love deeply, feel compassion, have a deep sense of peace and centeredness.

----------


## isis

Your Result

Crown Chakra/Nirvana Chakra 
Location: Top of the head 
Colour: Violet
Element: Space; Inner Light, which is what one experiences when they are in the deepest part of their being, as a point of consciousness glowing with intelligence. 
Sense: Sense of empathy, unity, experiencing another person's experience as if you were inside them, being them. 
Planet: Mercury
Metal: Mercury
Crystals: Amber, Diamond, Moldavite, Clear Quartz, Amethyst
Musical Note: F
Sacred Truth: Live in the present moment.
Deity: Raziel
This is the crown chakra that relates to consciousness as pure awareness. It is our connection to the greater world beyond, to a timeless, spaceless place of all-knowing. When developed, this chakra brings us knowledge, wisdom, understanding, spiritual connection, and bliss.

----------


## Odin

1152205572_tschakra06.gif
Third Eye Chakra/Brow Chakra
Location: Center of the forehead
Colour: Indigo
Element: Inner Sound, the sound one hears inside that does not depend upon events outside.
Sense: Extra Sensory Perception, all of the inner senses corresponding to the outer senses, which together are considered spirit-to-spirit communication.
Planet: Moon
Metal: Silver
Crystals: Lapis Lazuli, Sapphire, Turquoise, Amethyst, Purple Flourite, Moonstone, Azurite
Musical Note: G
Sacred Truth: Seek only the truth.
Deity: Rahatiel
It is related to the act of seeing, both physically and intuitively. As such it opens our psychic faculties and our understanding of archetypal levels. When healthy it allows us to see clearly, in effect, letting us "see the big picture."

----------


## chronazon

i nkow coconut oil is good for the thyroid

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Thank You. I have done some research and you are right, went out this morning and bought some. I am having trouble swallowing and eating my food, but Thank goodness for Wendy's smoothies.

----------


## chronazon

I have devised a tonic which should be more specific to your health and probably better than wendys, maybe even cheaper too, ...
peppermint is related to the throat chakra so take peppermint altoids, shredded coconut, (for the rest I took the other throat chakra correspondant plant I know of germanium and took its coresponding venusian and water plants) black licorice, vanilla extract, almonds (turn plants and this tonic to stone) and put them in a blender with maybe that antioxidant xxx vitamin water or cherry juice with some ice. I swear to god this sounded right on for your ailment once I thought about it, and definitly tasty, although I haven't tried it. 
there was this book once I saw at a store that I don't own about chakra tonics and as much as I love experimental cooking I thought this might help. 
it sounds so good.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

It does sound good, I am going to write this down as I have to go to the health food store. You are very kind to do this. Thank You.

----------


## Innocent

Heart Chakra 
Location: Center of the chest 
Colour: Green
Element: Air
Sense: Touch
Planet: Sun 
Metal: Gold 
Crystals: Malachite, Emerald, Rose Quartz, Jade, Peridot, Aventurine
Musical Note: B
Sacred Truth: Love is divine power.
Deity: Anael
This chakra is called the heart chakra and is the middle chakra in a system of seven. It is related to love and is the integrator of opposites in the psyche: mind and body, male and female, persona and shadow, ego and unity. A healthy fourth chakra allows us to love deeply, feel compassion, have a deep sense of peace and centeredness.

----------


## shintashi

The results I got:
Crown Chakra/Nirvana Chakra
Location: Top of the head
Colour: Violet
Element: Space; Inner Light, which is what one experiences when they are in the deepest part of their being, as a point of consciousness glowing with intelligence.
Sense: Sense of empathy, unity, experiencing another person's experience as if you were inside them, being them.
Planet: Mercury
Metal: Mercury
Crystals: Amber, Diamond, Moldavite, Clear Quartz, Amethyst
Musical Note: F
Sacred Truth: Live in the present moment.
Deity: Raziel
This is the crown chakra that relates to consciousness as pure awareness. It is our connection to the greater world beyond, to a timeless, spaceless place of all-knowing. When developed, this chakra brings us knowledge, wisdom, understanding, spiritual connection, and bliss.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Root Chakra
Location: Base of the spine
Colour: Red
Element: Earth
Sense: Smell
Planet: Saturn
Metal: Lead
Crystals: Tiger's Eye, Hematite, Smoky Quartz, Black Tourmaline, Lodestone, Bloodstone, Garnet, Onyx, Ruby and Obsidian
Musical Note: E
Sacred Truth: "All is one."
Deity: Uriel
Located at the base of the spine, this chakra forms our foundation. It represents the element earth, and is therefore related to our survival instincts, and to our sense of grounding and connection to our bodies and the physical plane. Ideally this chakra brings us health, prosperity, security, and dynamic presence.
Symptoms of this chakra being overactive:
Symptoms of this chakra being underactive:

----------


## Tanemis

Throat Chakra
Location: Base of the throat 
Colour: Blue
Element: Ether (the crossover between the physical world and the world of Spirit) 
Sense: Hearing
Planet: Venus
Metal: Copper
Crystals: Lapis, Blue Opal, Chrysocola, Aquamarine, Turquoise, Blue Topaz,
Musical Note: A
Sacred Truth: Surrender of personal will to divine will.
Deity: Gabriel
This is the chakra located in the throat and is thus related to communication and creativity. Here we experience the world symbolically through vibration, such as the vibration of sound representing language.

Yay! I'm the only one who's gotten this one!

----------


## tavthe

Third Eye Chakra/Brow Chakra
Location: Center of the forehead
Colour: Indigo
Element: Inner Sound, the sound one hears inside that does not depend upon events outside.
Sense: Extra Sensory Perception, all of the inner senses corresponding to the outer senses, which together are considered spirit-to-spirit communication.
Planet: Moon
Metal: Silver
Crystals: Lapis Lazuli, Sapphire, Turquoise, Amethyst, Purple Flourite, Moonstone, Azurite
Musical Note: G
Sacred Truth: Seek only the truth.
Deity: Rahatiel
It is related to the act of seeing, both physically and intuitively. As such it opens our psychic faculties and our understanding of archetypal levels. When healthy it allows us to see clearly, in effect, letting us "see the big picture."

----------


## devakxes

Throat Chakra
Location: Base of the throat
Colour: Blue
Element: Ether (the crossover between the physical world and the world of Spirit)
Sense: Hearing
Planet: Venus
Metal: Copper
Crystals: Lapis, Blue Opal, Chrysocola, Aquamarine, Turquoise, Blue Topaz,
Musical Note: A
Sacred Truth: Surrender of personal will to divine will.
Deity: Gabriel
This is the chakra located in the throat and is thus related to communication and creativity. Here we experience the world symbolically through vibration, such as the vibration of sound representing language.

I do agree that my most developed chakra is my throat. However, it should be noted that the chakras are being viewed from a new-age perspective.

----------


## Spencer455446

Third Eye Chakra/Brow Chakra
Location: Center of the forehead 
Colour: Indigo
Element: Inner Sound, the sound one hears inside that does not depend upon events outside. 
Sense: Extra Sensory Perception, all of the inner senses corresponding to the outer senses, which together are considered spirit-to-spirit communication.
Planet: Moon
Metal: Silver
Crystals: Lapis Lazuli, Sapphire, Turquoise, Amethyst, Purple Flourite, Moonstone, Azurite
Musical Note: G
Sacred Truth: Seek only the truth.
Deity: Rahatiel
It is related to the act of seeing, both physically and intuitively. As such it opens our psychic faculties and our understanding of archetypal levels. When healthy it allows us to see clearly, in effect, letting us "see the big picture." 

Well sometimes when i meditate i get this weird sensation on my forhead between the eyes kinda tingly ten it gets more intense.

----------

